# Nissan Releases Europe-Only 370Z Nürburgring Edition



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is launching a limited Europe-only Nürburgring Edition of its 370Z. But don't worry if you don't live in Europe … it's not as exciting as it sounds.

The cars are inspired by the bright yellow racers that competed at this year's Nürburgring 24 Hour race and will share the same Premium Ultimate Yellow paint. They will also get special decals, a Cobra exhaust system, a numbered plaque and 19-inch OZ wheels with Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT tires, that measure 255/40/19 up front and 285/35/19 out back.

And … well … that's it.

According to CarScoop, Nissan's press release doesn't say anything about suspension modifications and the Z will continue to be powered by the standard 331hp 3.7-liter V6.

Pricing is set at $50,400 Euros ($71,700) and buyerswill also get a $215 gift card for the Nürburgring - which should buy at least a few laps.

Just 80 of the Nissan 370Z Nürburgring Edition models will be produced.

NOTE: Nissan has yet to release any photos of the 370Z Nürburgring Edition. The picture above is purely for illustrative purposes.

More: *Nissan Releases Europe-Only 370Z Nürburgring Edition* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## NISMOLOGIST (Jun 4, 2009)

They look so amazing! they look more stream-lined than 350. 
With NZD conversions it'll be a while till we see them here in NZ


----------

